# well this is what i woke up too



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I woke up too this.. Any one else have a lot of snow? snow sucks so badly..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I used to live in Michigan.

Thanks for reminding me why I USED to!









At least you guys should have a white christmas!


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

I wish I had snow here in florida.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Texas got like 3 inches of snow yesterday.....so they shut down basically.

Which is something I never understood, even if they got 5 inches of snow, and it didn't melt before it hit the ground, why would they close everything off, or close schools? It's not like you can't drive through it.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

snow rules! you are a dumbass for thinking it sucks







I wish there was snow here


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

lmao.... i probbly have to walk to work today...


----------



## Apocalypse (Dec 18, 2004)

WTF is all that white stuff on the ground?









I have never seen that sh*t before.









Man...I love living in the Southwest.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> snow rules! you are a dumbass for thinking it sucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not when you have to get up in the morning and brush it off your car when it is -30 below or -60 with windchill.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Not when you have to get up in the morning and brush it off your car when it is -30 below or -60 with windchill.
> [snapback]812856[/snapback]​


true that...


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

i live in ontario and in canada this year i think winter is gonig to hit hard.
it's not even january yet and since yesterday untill now we have about a foot of snow out there!

Craziness


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

man, we had a snow storm today.. I woke up in the early morning and went to the gym, got stuck a couple of times in snow banks before I left my condominium complex - then when I got to the gym, there were only like 2 other people here, practically had the whole gym to myself, then went into work, and 75 % of our office didn't make it to work today, our parking lot looks empty. Unfortunately I actually got work to do, so I have to cover for other people .. I should've stayed home


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Sheppard said:


> i live in ontario and in canada this year i think winter is gonig to hit hard.
> it's not even january yet and since yesterday untill now we have about a foot of snow out there!
> 
> Craziness
> ...


WE are still waiting on our snow fall. We have about 4 or 5 inches on the ground right now, and we havn't had any sort of storms (cept for a couple of 60 mph win storms with little snow)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Texas got like 3 inches of snow yesterday.....so they shut down basically.
> 
> Which is something I never understood, even if they got 5 inches of snow, and it didn't melt before it hit the ground, why would they close everything off, or close schools? It's not like you can't drive through it.
> [snapback]812846[/snapback]​


It's funny being from Michigan and seeing how southern folk freak out over snow and ice! I'll be in Michigan again in a couple of days, I'll get my fill of snow and then I'll get the f#ck out!


----------



## Apocalypse (Dec 18, 2004)

acestro said:


> It's funny being from Michigan and seeing how southern folk freak out over snow and ice! I'll be in Michigan again in a couple of days, I'll get my fill of snow and then I'll get the f#ck out!
> [snapback]812870[/snapback]​


Yeah...it is very funny, but great if you have to work. If there is ice or snow, which there hasnt been here since the mid 80's, they shut down the entire city.

Us folks down here just don't know how to drive in that white sh*t!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

well i got a lesson on how to drive in this sh*t.. it sucks if your driving a car with no traction. im movie when i have the chance... but if i go to florida u have those bad storms n sh*t. i love florida though.... warm all year long.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Well we had snow like that last night but its all being washed away right now by some good ole rain... why is it raining in december


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

hahaha rain. wow.. so u have slushy sh*t now dont u?


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn, glad we don't get snow! Can't stand the stuff.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

i hate the cold. time for gloves n sh*t.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

piranhadude said:


> i hate the cold.
> [snapback]812955[/snapback]​


ME TOO!!!


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

I woke up to it also-alot of it!!!!
Had a fun time drving in it too


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

good thing i'm in CA.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Killduv said:


> I woke up to it also-alot of it!!!!
> Had a fun time drving in it too
> [snapback]812975[/snapback]​










I agree, get that handbrake on !!!

We don't get it much, but fun when we do.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

this is what i woke up to we have like a foot or more and were getting more, its funny watching people getting stuck(the red suv) and when you have a small dog that cant walk in the snow!


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

I was playing off road and got mine stuck in mud more than snow. Have somebody coming over to pick me up to tow it out. I guess that I am done playing for a while, will try and get some pics of it all. First time this has ever happened.


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

you lucky twat i want some snow


----------



## Piranhaguy07 (Nov 30, 2003)

i live in michigan and we have like 4inches and we are supposed to get like 10inches but i like the snow haha


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

hahaha..it was like in the 50s in jersey yesterday.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

we got missed bythat big stormbut we still got a couple of inches and we are suppose to get 4-7 tonihgt..

and noone else knows about lake effect snow like us west michigan boys lol

HEY Ace were you from


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

Finally got my car out, it only took 20 minutes a Durango 5.7L 4WD, and a big ass F350. At least the Durango got stuck a few times trying to get me out. Couldn't believe that I actually made it back as far as I did. Going out again tonight, but this time will have a Grand Cherokee to help me or more likely help him.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

JD_MAN said:


> Finally got my car out, it only took 20 minutes a Durango 5.7L 4WD, and a big ass F350. At least the Durango got stuck a few times trying to get me out. Couldn't believe that I actually made it back as far as I did. Going out again tonight, but this time will have a Grand Cherokee to help me or more likely help him.
> [snapback]813277[/snapback]​


You went offroading in a CAR?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

your so lucky


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

its been in the mid 50's today
some rain on and off though


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> its been in the mid 50's today
> some rain on and off though
> [snapback]813303[/snapback]​


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

Filo said:


> You went offroading in a CAR?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honda CR-V w/ AWD - Really handles good in snow and mud - just not both I guess. This is first time it has ever been stuck, and have been through a lot of sh*t.

I was going through snow that was just above the bottom of my bumper and I lost the pavement somewhere and got into mud, cause the ground isn't frozen, yet. Once I got back on the pavement I took off on my own power.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

JD_MAN said:


> Honda CR-V w/ AWD - Really handles good in snow and mud - just not both I guess. This is first time it has ever been stuck, and have been through a lot of sh*t.
> 
> I was going through snow that was just above the bottom of my bumper and I lost the pavement somewhere and got into mud, cause the ground isn't frozen, yet. Once I got back on the pavement I took off on my own power.
> [snapback]813321[/snapback]​


ahh, thats not a car. But the CRV sucks for offroading cus of the rear suspension. But I guess its ok to play around in as long as you got a partner to pull ya out. put chains on and you wont get stuck.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

the other day i was driving and i did a 180 in the snow. scared the hell out of me the first time. then i went back did it 3 more times.. im 16. first snow driving. not that fun. i hit the breaks and my front of my car turns. almost got hit because of it. scary.,


----------

